# LAX Amtrak Boarding Asistance



## Donald (Jun 19, 2021)

Does LAX Amtrak provide wchair assistance from the station out to the sleeper car? Can't walk far.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2021)

Yes, they have a golf cart to take passengers out to the train


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 19, 2021)

Donald said:


> Does LAX Amtrak provide wchair assistance from the station out to the sleeper car? Can't walk far.



As AmtrakBlue stated, assistance is available via golf cart and is provided by a Red Cap. A gratuity offered when the Red Cap gets you to the train would be appropriate.


----------



## Donald (Jun 19, 2021)

Does golf cart need advance reservation?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 19, 2021)

Donald said:


> Does golf cart need advance reservation?


Just tell the attendant in the Metro Lounge you need a Redcap and they'll take you on the Cart to the Platform from the Lounge.

If you're in the Main Waiting Room Downstairs, the Redcaps have a Signed Station where they pick up Passengers to take to the Platform through the Tunnel.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2021)

Only once you arrive at the station.
If you’re in a sleeper, go to the lounge, it’s upstairs. When you check in let them know you need assistance.
If in coach, ask where to find the red caps and let them know. (I unfamiliar with where coach passengers “check in” or where the red caps are)


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 19, 2021)

My experience at LAUS is they will provide Red Cap assistance (transportation) to any and all passengers from the Metropolitan Lounge to the train. 
Never hurts to mention that when you check in.


----------

